# Shark fin roof antenna with SDARS & GSM



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Is there a shark fin roof antenna for VW or Audi that covers both GSM/telephone and SDARS/Satellite antennas?

I know there is one for Tiguan that is All-in-One (FM/GPS/GSM/SDARS), but I do not like the idea that fm antenna sticks out.


----------



## frankachela (Jan 29, 2007)

maloosheck said:


> Is there a shark fin roof antenna for VW or Audi that covers both GSM/telephone and SDARS/Satellite antennas?
> 
> I know there is one for Tiguan that is All-in-One (FM/GPS/GSM/SDARS), but I do not like the idea that fm antenna sticks out.


 there is one here in germany for the passat cc


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

What is the PN? I saw some for digital broadcast radio, but nothing for sdars.


----------



## frankachela (Jan 29, 2007)

maloosheck said:


> What is the PN? I saw some for digital broadcast radio, but nothing for sdars.


 when i get off work i stop by my parts guy and let you know!


----------



## frankachela (Jan 29, 2007)

Check this one. 
3c0 035 507aa
Sorry for the delay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

frankachela said:


> Check this one.
> 3c0 035 507aa


Nope, but I think 3C0 035 507 D might work. Here it is:










Normally, green is for SDARS (SAT radio), blue is for GPS (navi) and violet is for GSM (phone). But I cannot find any single vag vehicle listed with all these options.


----------

